# A challenge



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The challenge is to find a topic that has not been covered already by MHF's.Over the last 10 years.>>

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok try this: Why does my water supply company charge for the water supply by cubic metres when we use it by litres & the water meter registers metres? They say it is to simplify the bill cos 1 cubic metre is 1000 litres!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Devonboy said:


> Ok try this: Why does my water supply company charge for the water supply by cubic metres when we use it by litres & the water meter registers metres? They say it is to simplify the bill cos 1 cubic metre is 1000 litres!


That would be why then:smile2:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Have we answered the question "Why is the milk that the red cow gives from the green grass always white"?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There is only one Monopolies and Mergers Commission, why doesn't it investigate itself?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice try fellers, but I did mean about motorhomes. Oh and just for Andy carva, no sorry just cannot bring myself to say it.>>>>


cabby


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anybody else find that the acoustics in motorhomes are not ideal for tuba practice?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tubbytuba said:


> Does anybody else find that the acoustics in motorhomes are not ideal for tuba practice?


I would never let anyone who is within the acoustic spectrum in my van.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe this is one.......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, why do polyplastic windows not always close when employing the same technique, ditto for Seitz too.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When I go on sites, I often see couples sitting inside or out (depending on weather) in the evenings playing cards or board games.

Being on my own I have to play with myse on my own, so what are your favourite games to play in an evening? No telly allowed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> When I go on sites, I often see couples sitting inside or out (depending on weather) in the evenings playing cards or board games.
> 
> Being on my own I have to play with myse on my own, so what are your favourite games to play in an evening? No telly allowed.


Difficult tugs, plenty of apps of course we're both hooked on one called 1010 for now, stupid game but compulsive, and free.

Jointly we got a card game book and are doing a few of those, we also play 5s&3s, an old board game called sorry which is a riot, we had a game of snap few weekends ago, and Liz lost it totally, she goes bananas with anticipation, strange girl, but a keeper.

Solitaire of both types spring to mind to play solo, stumped after that matey.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

5s & 3s sounds familiar, Kev, but I think it was given a different name when I played it with friends when we used to moor our boats together. I think that was being played on the occasion when I laughed so out of control that I couldn't breathe. I had to dive into the cockpit and lie down to recover my senses. I thought I was going to die.

I doubt that one is in Hoyles, wonder where I can get the rules? Have a feeling it was a game better for more than 2 people though?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> 5s & 3s sounds familiar, Kev, but I think it was given a different name when I played it with friends when we used to moor our boats together. I think that was being played on the occasion when I laughed so out of control that I couldn't breathe. I had to dive into the cockpit and lie down to recover my senses. I thought I was going to die.
> 
> I doubt that one is in Hoyles, wonder where I can get the rules? Have a feeling it was a game better for more than 2 people though?


5s & 3s is a dominoes game Geoof.

In england the game of 5's and 3's is a serious game,played in pubs and clubs around the country.It is normally played 2v2 players.
The object is to score 61 points exactly,scoring points for dominoes that divide by 5 or 3.
To score players count the two ends of the dominoes.eg You are first up and play double 6. = 12 3 goes into 12 4 times=4pts.
The next player plays 6:3.Added to the double 6 end this equals 15.
15into 5 goes 3 times + 15 into 3 goes 5 times =8 pts.
The next player plays 6:2 so the total is 5. 2 on one end and 3 on the other end. 5 goes into 5 once so you score 1 pt.

Go into any club in england and see people from 18 to 100 playing and argueing about such topics as why the hell did yuo play that domino.

Very very tactical,knowing what dominoes are left to play.
Also predicting which dominoes your partner has in his hand judging by the dominoes he has already played.

http://www.pagat.com/tile/wdom/fives_and_threes.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a working mans bridge game. >> But cards are easier to carry around.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My mistake, Kev, I'm thinking of a card game. Will never forget lying on the cockpit sole like a stranded whale fighting for breath. What a way to go!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sounds like a working mans bridge game. >> But cards are easier to carry around.
> 
> cabby


Yeah we need to have a trailer to carry that big box of doms Phil > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you trying to make a point Kev.>>

cabby


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, a tenuous link to motorhoming, I installed advert blocking extension uBlock on my Chrome and Safari browsers a week or so ago, now MHF pages load like lightning on my Mac and PC.

Discuss.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So that means you have spare time to update your details, such as what van you have maybe.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

On my own in the van I used to carry a few TV remote controls. 
Just when neighbours tele was serving tennis, goal kick or other tense moment, change their channel and sit back and watch.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Monasteries.*

Did the dissolution of the Monasteries by Henry VIIIth deprive motorhomers of a system of Aires in the UK?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> On my own in the van I used to carry a few TV remote controls.
> Just when neighbours tele was serving tennis, goal kick or other tense moment, change their channel and sit back and watch.
> 
> Ray.


Sad old fart > > bet you pulled wings of flys too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

To answer your question 747, NO.


cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> On my own in the van I used to carry a few TV remote controls.
> Just when neighbours tele was serving tennis, goal kick or other tense moment, change their channel and sit back and watch.
> 
> Ray.


It is possible to get a universal "TV-B-Gone" remote that turns virtually any tv off.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TV-B-Gone-universal-remote-control-television/dp/B0022Q8CIC

Great fun in pubs on "Big Match" nights.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> It is possible to get a universal "TV-B-Gone" remote that turns virtually any tv off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/TV-B-Gone-universal-remote-control-television/dp/B0022Q8CIC
> 
> Great fun in pubs on "Big Match" nights.


Until they catch you > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sad old fart > > bet you pulled wings of flys too.


No Kev.
I vac em up in the same Dustbuster I vacced the spiders up in.
You can create quite a little eco system in the vac.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Have we answered the question "Why is the milk that the red cow gives from the green grass always white"?


Why does a brown cow give white milk when it always eats green grass,
Thats the burning question, it gives you indigestion, 
You don´t know, I don´t know, makes you feel an Ass,
Why does a brown cow give white milk when it always eats green grass.

Learnt that at a kids show on Yarmouth peer in 1950 something.
Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yarmouth, Brighton, Worthing piers bring back memories of putting a penny in the electric shock machine and waiting.
There was always the kids who touched everything, from turning handles, pressing buttons and grabbing handles. 
They could never believe the shock they got and yelled at all their friends to try it. Of course it was too late then and their friends came down on em as well.

He he he.
Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now this is serious.
Why do they build a MH that shoots water all over the windscreen when it rains?? There must be enough water gathered up there to bath in.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why does the ink run out when your half way through printing numerous pages and the new ink cart is rejected?

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't buy cheap carts.>>


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Buy a decent motorhome that does not soot water all over th windscreen.


cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> Buy a decent motorhome that does not soot water all over th windscreen.
> cabby


. . . Soot Better than snot ?:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> When I go on sites, I often see couples sitting inside or out (depending on weather) in the evenings playing cards or board games.
> 
> Being on my own I have to play with myse on my own, so *what are your favourite games to play in an evening*? No telly allowed.


Comrade Wobbly hides his Helmet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Don't buy cheap carts.>> cabby


I have taken to refilling old ones rather than paying £14 for 'genuine' hP replacements that don't work.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I have taken to refilling old ones rather than paying £14 for 'genuine' hP replacements that don't work.
> 
> Ray.


We gave up on inkjets when coloured lasers became cheaper, we got one about 2008 it still going strong, you can get refilling kits too, but the beauty is there is nothing to dry out, so even if it's six months since we last printed anything, it just fires up and works.

*This* is the one we have, it's a very small footprint too, not much bigger than the A4 it prints to.

*This* is the current version.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . . Soot Better than snot ?:laugh:


`snot soot `swater swishing down the screen. `smakin the screen streaky, `sdirty water, `sanoosence,
`shard to clean. `Snot only our Navajo, `shappening with my friends Delaware as well. 
:smile2: Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone explain the actually original problem in plain English, I seem to have lost the plot on this one > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH Kev, we are talking serious money here. My old HP All in One printer, scanner, copier cost new back in 2008 £29 and since then I have picked up a perfectly working spare for €5 at a boot.
I rarely print anything except docs and am still using a bucket of ink bought stateside in 2011 for $5.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> OH Kev, we are talking serious money here. My old HP All in One printer, scanner, copier cost new back in 2008 £29 and since then I have picked up a perfectly working spare for €5 at a boot.
> I rarely print anything except docs and am still using a bucket of ink bought stateside in 2011 for $5.
> 
> Ray.


There's tight, there's Sottish tight  , there's a Yorkshireman with pockets sewn up tight, then there's Ray > >

No good if it doesn't work though is it Ray, go on let the moths breathe.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have decided new aint always better.
I did buy another new HP All in One wireless all singing and dancing one a couple of years ago.
It sits in the original box under my desk. Bloody thing ran out of ink and I bought at great cost two new HP genuine carts. 
It refused to 'see' the new HP carts whatever I did. So stuff high cost latest crap. Gimmee my old refillable one.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can anyone explain the actually original problem in plain English, I seem to have lost the plot on this one >>


 Rays problem´s not really a MH prob, is it??> or? and he seems to have found a solution anyway.
Is it this one Kev :-
_*Now this is serious.
Why do they build a MH that shoots water all over the windscreen when it rains?? There must be enough water gathered up there to bath in.
Jan 
*_

Buy a decent motorhome that does not soot water all over th windscreen.

cabby

. . . Soot Better than snot. 
vicdicdoc

`snot soot `swater swishing down the screen. `smakin the screen streaky, `sdirty water, `sanoosence,
`shard to clean. `Snot only our Navajo, `shappening with my friends Delaware as well.

Translated it says :-
Its not soot its water swishing down the screen. 
Its making the screen streaky, its dirty water, its a nuisance, its hard to clean. 
Its not only our Navajo, its happening with my friends Delaware as well.
Hope this helps 
Jan

P.S. Anything HP I will forever avoid Ray. Had an HP All-in-one Touch Smart, was being repaired more than it was here almost, got my money back on that.
Then an HP photosmart, 3 replacemets, got my money backon that as well in the end.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's why they fitted those floppy things at the bottom of the screen Jan > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Back to Cabby op Jan.
Looking for a new topic. I guess apart from Nuclear Fusion we have covered most things.
But 'floppies' Kev, their new.???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's why they fitted those floppy things at the bottom of the screen Jan > >


Thats for rain, not waterfalls.
If it rains when we are parked as soon as we move a waterfall rushes down the windscreen, those floppy things can´t clean the corners. 
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We gave up on inkjets when coloured lasers became cheaper, we got one about 2008 it still going strong, you can get refilling kits too, but the beauty is there is nothing to dry out, so even if it's six months since we last printed anything, it just fires up and works.
> 
> *This* is the one we have, it's a very small footprint too, not much bigger than the A4 it prints to.
> 
> *This* is the current version.


When I started my business in 2001 I bought a Brother Laser printer. Black and white though. Its still going strong. 

I sell the odd ink jet printer and they are all crap. Dont last five minutes and are expensive to run.

Does anyone still print stuff out anyway these days? Whats the point?  Just saying.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Back to Cabby op Jan.
> Looking for a new topic. I guess apart from Nuclear Fusion we have covered most things.
> But 'floppies' Kev, their new.???
> 
> Ray.


Well, what about a habitation door that *fell off :surprise: *a 2015 Autotrail Delaware, thats only one of the `faults´ my friends have to complain about when they get back to the UK. 
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe it is the quirks that come with that brand.>>

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> and am still using a bucket of ink bought stateside in 2011 for $5.
> 
> Ray.


Hmmmm I tried that and all I got were black sheets of paper.

How do you get it so that only the letters come out black?

PS How do you get the ink off your hands?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Practice....................................... lots of practice.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds as if you have had plenty of that.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> practice....................................... Lots of practice.
> 
> Ray.


d: D: D:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tried to put some smileys in but    isn't working and the upper case comes out lower case, wosgoinon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Working again, odd


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think it was because you used the wrong reply button.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

OK for Cabby's challenge here is a question that I do not think has been asked or answered before:


After a recent trip where we did stay on a variety of campsites and aires in France I want to know why when there is a full facility campsite right next to a pay aire why do folk choose the aire? If the aire is free I can see the point of using it but...

One site we stayed at had an aire at the entrance at 13 euros incl elec but not water (pay borne) and it was packed full every night with the usual one meter or so between the vans when right next door the campsite at 16 Euro (acsi rate) gave a full sized pitch, swimming pool, heated showers, toilets, shaded pitches under trees , motorhome service areas and lots of fresh water taps.

Was it the 3 Euros, was it they just did not check the price at the campsite ? or are some motorhomers aire heads and need to be close to each other? :grin2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> OK for Cabby's challenge here is a question that I do not think has been asked or answered before:
> 
> After a recent trip where we did stay on a variety of campsites and aires in France I want to know why when there is a full facility campsite right next to a pay aire why do folk choose the aire? If the aire is free I can see the point of using it but...
> 
> ...


It has been mentioned before Mike....

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1589210-post3.html

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Simple answer, not members of ACSI and could not get the discount.>>


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've found that you can usually blag the acsii rate on a site without the card

As for the herding thing it really is odd and does my nut in. The French are the worst. The last aire we were on (3 times as it turned out) was a huge grassy area with tons of space to spread out, park where you like etc. I made sure we were long ways on between a well and some trees so nobody would park close. In the field below where there was also tons of space a couple of vans started a row and before long there were 10 vans al l in a row and close to each other with the rest of us (half a dozen or so spread out with miles of space. If just makes no sense at all but there you go.

I honestly have started to think that to some it just mustn't feel right unless your close enough to be able to hear your neighbors breaking wind.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

They wouldn't need to be that close to hear me breaking wind!!! Then again if I'm parping on me tuba they'd be on the next Aire ne ver mind field!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> They wouldn't need to be that close to hear me breaking wind!!! Then again if I'm parping on me tuba they'd be on the next Aire ne ver mind field!


One day I hope we find ourselves together on an Aire Tubs. You at one end with your Tuba and me at the other with a guitar (preferably electric). We could play Land of Hope and Glory at full chat. Oh what joy!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now where is that report button.? Thats bordering on torture.!!

Ray.


----------

